
Ask HN: Why is there no working fork of the AOSP email app? - TheAuditor
To be frank it the stock AOSP email client is more user friendly and has better functionality compared to the only other open source email client for android that is out there, K-9 Mail.
======
HaoZeke
Well that's because most roms ship a customized version of it.. Like crDroid
or Dirty unicorns..

